# box scraper



## new3520 (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi there, I am the proud new owner of a John Deere 3520. I purchased this tractor to help maintain my 5 acres. I am definitely new to the tractor thing. I am wonder what box scraper everyone would recommend to maintain my gravel driveway and to do some landscaping with.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Welcome to the Tractor Forum!

With that tractor you should easily be able to handle a 6 ft scraper. As far as brand name you can't go wrong with Land Pride and King Kutter.


----------



## new3520 (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks, those are the ones that I have actually be looking at, but I read on here that some are saying to get one with the hydraulic adjusting shanks. Is it worth the extra money to get one of those.


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by new3520 _
> *Thanks, those are the ones that I have actually be looking at, but I read on here that some are saying to get one with the hydraulic adjusting shanks. Is it worth the extra money to get one of those. *


It depends on what you are going to use it for. If you are doing a lot of leveling and dirt moving then yes its worth the extra money, if you are just scaping your driveway and moving loose dirt, it is not worth the extra.


----------

